# Hi Top or Pop Top?



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I'm in the process of choosing my next mh (downsizing from a coachbuilt).

I think I've more or less decided on a VW T4 base.

However, I'm having trouble deciding between a Hi Top with all that extra storage space and the convenience of always having the headroom but having limitations on parking/ferries etc versus the Pop Top which can virtually go anywhere but maybe has leak/wind/rattle issues and is less convenient for roadside stops.

What say you Hi Toppers and Pop Toppers?


----------



## Fuzzyfelts (Apr 23, 2007)

Having been the owner of both, VW Holdsworth with a pop top and currently a Timberland Freedom high top, they both have their merits. I would say that the high top is more convenient, warmer and there are no worries about leaks. The pop top was good for scooting under 'some' height barriers but every time you wanted to move off site you would have to remove everything from the above the bed shelf to be able to fold the top down and drive off. It's all a matter of personal choice and how you see yourself using the van, mind you - a high top is better if you intend all year camping. Enjoy whichever you choose.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

tonyt said:


> What say you Hi Toppers and Pop Toppers?


Hi Tony

Hi Top everytime... we have had a Hi top in the family .. This one <<< ( blatant ad  buy it you would have lots of change! ) and have also been in some VW bay window pop tops ...as already mentioned the advantages of headroom, permanant storage and being warmer in the cold outweigh the height barrier advantage and reduced fuel consumtion etc. If it were me I would go for a Hi top or more likely a panel van conversion ( not many panel van conversions are referred to as high tops are they, I wonder why?) .

Mike


----------



## 111019 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi tonyt 
I was in the same position a couple of years ago from a large coach built, after much deliberation I went for the pop top on height alone (below 2m). If the height is not important to you then the sky is the limit literally. 
It did take a bit of getting used to, however i would not change it for anything and have recently replaced it with a second pop top. The freedom of the low top is something else. We use this van everywhere and anywhere, the VW is a great piece of kit too. Economy versatility and it is a real pleasure to drive. 
We use it 365 days any weather not a problem, if it is blowing a hooley put the roof down at night and sleep in the bottom bunk (Aldeburgh sea wall couple of weeks ago during the storms) snug as a bug. 
Pop Top touring I find has more advantages than disadvantages. Car tariff's for ferry's and French auto route tolls, multi story parking......to name a few. 
It's your choice make yourself a list, if the height is an issue then get a pop top. 
If not then you could look at a high top or even another coach built not a lot of difference between the two they have the same restrictions. 
Good luck with your choice I'm sure it will be the right one.


----------



## Greggy (Nov 13, 2007)

Hello tonyt, 

I'd go for a high top, especially so when you're changing to a smaller van. 

The storage is not just better it's necessary unless you don't mind travelling with half your kit on the floor and moving it around all the time you're in the van, plus from a security point, when you park up and leave the van you can just about hide everything from sight. 

Enjoy whatever you go for. 

Greg.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

When we made our decision between the two we were very much influenced by Steve Wood of Roy Wood Transits.

He put it this way:

If you want to stop en route for a brew or a leak you don't want to have to go through the rigmarole of putting up the roof.

You lose 4 roof lockers and half the half wardrobe with a pop top. That's virtually all our clothing storage and all the food storage gone.

Shortly after that Steve removed the pop top from the options available for their vans.

We have 6ft 6ins headroom with the options of 4 properly belted seats or 3 and a settee. When pitched we can also configure it as a half dinette and there's either 2 single beds or an enormous double.

OK I can't use multi storeys but there's usually an alternative nearby. I can't use our favourite Waitrose car park but I can park across the street so no probs.

Andy


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

I personally prefer the high top, one reason being it is more discreet when parked up either overnight or for just a few hours.


----------



## 88879 (May 10, 2005)

*pop top or high top*

Hi,I had until recently an Autosleeper Trooper pop top,owned for the last three & a half years. The Trooper is a solid sided pop top so you get no leaks or draughts when up but all the advantages of low roof when down such as better fuel consumption,more stable in cross winds & able to go under barriers etc.As previous replies its down to personel choice but pop top for me everytime.Regards,Kafriz


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi, I agree with what Freebie said. Mine's a T4 Westy Calif and the elevating roof has never leaked a drop in rain. The roof bed is a cool place on a hot night.

Being classed as a car on toll motorways saves quite a few Euros as does the 40 mpg fuel consumption on a long run.

Another advantage is that where I live the houses all have a covenant forbidding motorhomes and caravans. All the neighbours seem OK about the Westy occupying my parking space, and so far there hasn't been a single complaint. A high-top would probably be a step too far in my case.

SD


----------



## 111019 (Apr 1, 2008)

From a life style point is there difference between a coach built and a high top van, I can see no positive points at all. 

The high top has the same inconveniences as the C/Built without the benefits of fixed beds etc. 
The high top parking is as difficult, the height bar is as difficult, 
ferries and autoroute tolls are as expensive. 

They have similar driving characteristics, are as inefficient with fuel, they don't have Euro secure seat belt positions for rear passengers and to say they are less stealth, well, my pop top is invisible when parked with the top down and tinted windows yet still able to sleep two.


I think that the comparison should be made between the high top and the C/built. 

The pop top has its own characteristics and benefits that can only be compared between different models of the same.

Your first decision Tony is do you want something below 2m or not.


----------



## Greggy (Nov 13, 2007)

Sorry but no way can you compare a coach-built to a high top panel van, it's totally different, a coach-built is simply a motorised caravan, a high top is pure and simply a camper van.

My van takes up less ground space than most 4x4's and large cars, ok it's got a high roof but that's never been any hassle at all - you just cannot compare a high top panel van to a coach-built.

Cheers,

Greg.


----------



## 111019 (Apr 1, 2008)

Greggy said:


> Sorry but no way can you compare a coach-built to a high top panel van, it's totally different, a coach-built is simply a motorised caravan, a high top is pure and simply a camper van.
> My van takes up less ground space than most 4x4's and large cars, ok it's got a high roof but that's never been any hassle at all - you just cannot compare a high top panel van to a coach-built.
> 
> .


I have nothing against panel vans they have a lot going for them, but they have little in common with a pop top. 
Most panel vans are on the long wheel base, not easy to park in a tight supermarket even less so getting out again. 
They are totally restricted from any car park with any height restriction.

Coach builds come in all shapes and sizes apart from the build technique as you say motorised caravan what other differences are there between a small coach build and a long wheel base panel van. Not many. 
Pop tops really dont have much in common with either long wheel panel vans or c/builds.

The hight thing is the main reason for an elevating roof. If you dont want that then as already said the sky is the limit.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all those responses chaps and chapesses.

Some of the reasoning given either way had not crossed my mind.

It's clearly a matter of personal preference depending on ones needs.

I have finally (I think) settled on a pop top.

In my case I am unlikely to being travelling for extended periods so storage is not a prime consideration. I frequently travel alone and do make use of overnight street parking at times so I like to be unobtrusive (arrive late, leave early). Add to that height barriers, ferries, fuel economy etc - I think, for me, the pop top is the right way to go.

Thanks again.


----------



## Greggy (Nov 13, 2007)

Freebie,

I'd have to disagree, panel vans and pop tops have everything in common, they are usually the same conversion with the option of high or rising roof also the only similarity between a LWB high roof panel van and a small coach-built is the exterior size, different animals altogether - there's still plenty small and medium sized panel vans being used for camper conversions.

tonyt,

Glad you've decided, by what you say it sounds like a pop top, elevating roof, rising roof or whatever you want to call it would suit your needs just fine.

Cheers,

Greg.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

*Update*

I found what I was looking for. (Autotrader).

1995 Holdsworth Villa pop top. Diesel. 56k miles. 13 dealer stamps in the service book. One owner.......Perfick.

Thanks for all your help.


----------

